# Diamond's Wound Won't Heal



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

For over a month now Diamond has been struggling with an MRSA infected, impacted anal gland. She has been on anti-biotics that should have killed the infection, and we have been keeping her from agitating the wound. However, she went to the vet last night, and the vet was very concerned that the wound had not healed. 
The vet has put Diamond on a stronger antibiotic until Friday. If the wound doesn't begin to close by Friday, we are supposed to stop giving her the antibiotic. We are then supposed to wait five days while the medicine clears her system and then take Diamond to the vet for another swab of the wound. The vet will then advise us about what we the next step might be. 
Unfortunately, the vet thinks that at this point Diamond might need surgery to remove the gland. 
The vet said she has seen anal glands that won't heal in larger dogs, especially German Shepherds, but never in a little dog like Diamond. 
Of course, everything (the healing, the possibility of surgery) is complicated by the fact that the infection was diagnosed as MRSA, but has anyone else experienced a Malt with an injured anal gland that would not close? 
We hope and pray that Diamond will heal and not need surgery. 
(-Diamond's worried daddy)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll pray for Diamond.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Poor Diamond. I sure hope it heals and she won't need surgery. Will be praying (((HUGS))


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I pray that the anitbiotics will take care of the MRSA. Why does she want to stop the meds if it does not heal? Did you ever say if she was consulting with someone else??? I want this little one to heal so badly........please keep us informed. :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh crap. Praying for your little girl.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I was just thinking of Diamond today. I'm sorry to hear she is still struggling with the infection and the gland. I heard an interesting episode of Fresh Air on NPR about MRSA. Here is a link to the audio: NPR Media Player

I'm sure you've already found this website, but if not you might want to take a look. There is alot of info on it that may be helpful to you and your vet. Your Pet MRSA (Staph) Questions (Staph Infection (MRSA) in dogs, cats and animals)

Hugs to you both. Hang in there.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

thach8 said:


> For over a month now Diamond has been struggling with an MRSA infected, impacted anal gland. She has been on anti-biotics that should have killed the infection, and we have been keeping her from agitating the wound. However, she went to the vet last night, and the vet was very concerned that the wound had not healed.
> The vet has put Diamond on a stronger antibiotic until Friday. If the wound doesn't begin to close by Friday, we are supposed to stop giving her the antibiotic. We are then supposed to wait five days while the medicine clears her system and then take Diamond to the vet for another swab of the wound. The vet will then advise us about what we the next step might be.
> Unfortunately, the vet thinks that at this point Diamond might need surgery to remove the gland.
> The vet said she has seen anal glands that won't heal in larger dogs, especially German Shepherds, but never in a little dog like Diamond.
> ...



I forgot to mention - would you consider feeding her Colostrum? It's the first milk of a cow that contains vital nutrients. Many people and dogs use it to boost the immune system during illness. It has no side effects as it is a food. It comes in a powder and you sprinkle it on or in the food. The one I use is Symbiotics from vitacost.com. Also, unrefined coconut oil has antimicrobial properties and has been used successfully for bacterial/viral infections. It too, is a food, and has no negative effects. Sometimes when a person or a dog has an infection an immune system boost can help.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor baby , praying things get better.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for diamond.!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

poor Diamond  what a hard time for all of you. i hope this new antibiotic works *fingers crossed*


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I really hope the antibiotics work. Praying for Diamond.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she is better soon


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thinking of Diamond and sending prayers and hugs. How is she doing?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor baby,I hope she's doing better.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comforting words, prayers and advice. Chris (aka Diamond's worried daddy), Diamond and I are all very appreciative of the support here.

Diamond's wound still has not closed after her round of new antibiotics. The wound is better than from before, but the vet told me specifically that the wound should heal within 6- 7 days. Sometimes I think I'm going crazy. It's hard to tell whether what you're seeing is a bad sign or not. It's difficult to check the wound b/c of the hair covering it, and I'm always afraid of taking off the scab when I remove the hair.

We will be giving her a swab on monday and sending it to the lab. Chris and I are extremely worried, but don't want to think about any of the negative possibilities at this point. 

Please keep the positive energy coming. Diamond would appreciate it to help her through (especially since she's a gal that likes to go around naked....she's not impressed with the onesie) :biggrin:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will def keep diamond in my prayers!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

thach8 said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comforting words, prayers and advice. Chris (aka Diamond's worried daddy), Diamond and I are all very appreciative of the support here.
> 
> Diamond's wound still has not closed after her round of new antibiotics. The wound is better than from before, but the vet told me specifically that the wound should heal within 6- 7 days. Sometimes I think I'm going crazy. It's hard to tell whether what you're seeing is a bad sign or not. It's difficult to check the wound b/c of the hair covering it, and I'm always afraid of taking off the scab when I remove the hair.
> 
> ...



Your post just reminded me of something. I know you didn't ask for advice, but I wanted to tell you about something that happened to me when I had my bichon, Peaches. 

She was bit by a brown recluse spider. I was so upset when her vet told me she probably would not make it through that first night. Somehow she did. She had a huge open draining wound on her side about 5 inches around. It was something out of a horror movie. I refused to take photos, it was so awful, and didn't let anyone near her. She didn't eat for 2 weeks, and I had to force her to drink water. She was on antibiotics and the vet warned that she might not heal for months, and she might have a permanent hole on her side. 

I did some research, and I decided to give her 500 mg of vitamin C twice a day. A couple of days later, she finally started to heal. After about one month, she was completely healed and no hole, just an indentation. I know it isn't the same thing that your fluff is going through, but it might be worth trying some Vitamin C, which will not harm a dog, since the excess is excreted through the kidney. While dogs produce vitamin C in their bodies (unlike humans who get it from food) when they are under stress or disease, they may need vitamin C in excess of their manufacturing capacity. Intestinal tolerance level varies among dogs, but for dogs under 2 years of age, the recommended dose is 250 mg vitamin C twice a day. For dogs over 2 years of age, the dose is 500 mg of vitamin C twice a day. It is recommended to start with 250mg total the first couple of days, then up the dose and see how the dog tolerates it. If the vitamin C causes diarrhea, then 1/2 the dose. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Do you know how the gland was injured?
Hope Diamond feels better soon. It must be uncomfortable, poor baby.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Diamond is in my prayers and I truly hope that the antibiotics kick in and surgury are not an option!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just checking in. How is Diamond's wound healing? Is the new round of antibiotics working?


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and concern over poor little Diamond's well being.

Thanks Suzan for sharing your story with us. That sounded like an absolutely horrific experience for you and Nikki. I don't know how I would have been able to deal with everything in your situation. I will mention the vitamin C idea to my vet when she contacts me in the next few days. I certainly want to avoid surgery at all costs. How did you find out that vitamin c might help the healing process? My vet hasn't mentioned any holistic methods that you were talking about (collodial silver, colostrum etc). 

I was hoping the antibiotics would do the trick, but unfortunately, her wound is still open.

Diamond went to see the vet on Monday and they took a swab and sent it to the lab. We will get the results soon enough. I am unhappy that poor little diamond's injury continues to be a concern. Puss still comes out of the wound, and a few days ago, blood was coming out of there. The vet said she hadn't really encountered this in a small dog that was diamond's age (2.5 yrs approx). She said it might be likely that Diamond will need anal gland surgery. 

She's wearing her onesie constantly now. I did get her elizabethan cone in the mail, but I found that it doesn't stay inflated for very long and I worry that it will deflate and be useless in stopping her licking while I'm not there.

Any advice is welcome. I'm at a loss for how to help her at this point.

Thanks again for the support. Diamond, I and Chris (aka Diamond's worried daddy) really do appreciate it. Hopefully, when this is all over, Diamond can have her revenge on the onesie (she loves to attack it and shake it when I take the onesie off of her to go outside etc) :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh no, poor Diamond. I really hope surgery isn't necessary. She must be so miserable - is it painful to her? It really breaks my heart. I hope you get to the bottom of it asap and she's back to good health in no time. My prayers are with her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now reading this.......I hate to hear the last round of antibiotics did not help......I will say prayers for Diamond. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I did research on my own (on the internet and in books) on what helped with wound healing and infection, and my research pointed to Vitamin C. 

Most veterinarians are not up on alternative medicine. I did tell my vet at the time and he gave me his usual answer, "Well, it won't hurt her, and if it helps, great." 

Vets have a lot going on, and they don't have time to do much more than go by what they learned in vet school. 

I've been studying alternative medicine/holistic and natural healing for a very long time. I'm a firm believer in the immune system, and when illness/infection strikes, sometimes the immune system needs a little help, like Vitamin C and colostrum. 




thach8 said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes and concern over poor little Diamond's well being.
> 
> Thanks Suzan for sharing your story with us. That sounded like an absolutely horrific experience for you and Nikki. I don't know how I would have been able to deal with everything in your situation. I will mention the vitamin C idea to my vet when she contacts me in the next few days. I certainly want to avoid surgery at all costs. How did you find out that vitamin c might help the healing process? My vet hasn't mentioned any holistic methods that you were talking about (collodial silver, colostrum etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hugs to all of you from us - let's hope Diamond has a quick turn for the better!


----------

